

The Rebranding Of SOPA: Now Called 'Notice And Staydown' - ddinh
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140313/17470826574/rebranding-sopa-now-called-notice-staydown.shtml

======
tzs
I'm just going to repeat what I said on Reddit:

THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WOTH SOPA!

SOPA would have changed some aspects of copyright law. Some idiot bloggers now
conclude whenever Congress does so much as look in the general direction of
copyright law that this means the second coming of SOPA.

When the EFF says SOPA is coming back, then it would be worth your time to
take a serious look at the possibility. When it is Techdirt, you have a bigger
problem you should deal with--figuring out what terrible life choices you made
that turned you into someone who takes Techdirt seriously.

------
ds9
SOPA would have given big copyright-accumulating companies the power to
arbitrarily cut off revenue to sites of their choice, by making accusations of
copyright infringement, with no penalty for false accusations and no
compensation to victims of false accusations. In essence, Hollywould could
have silenced or bankrupted any internet site or service at will, with
impunity.

This new proposal would produce a similar effect by a different mechanism. It
would empower big copyright-accumulating companies to impose on any site of
their choice, a requirement to develop, install and maintain vastly expensive
systems to detect, recognize and filter unauthorized files. The costs would
prevent small operators from posting any user-sourced content, and the onerous
interference with independent operations and new barrier to publishing would
severely impair free-speech rights.

In a political system where lobbying is allowed, a wealthy special-interest
group can demand changes to enhance its power and revenue, and succeed, even
if the harm to the rest of society is astronomically worse than any benefit to
the special interest group, because the harm is dispersed and the profit is
concentated.

